# Forest Fire



## morelmaniac96 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how many years after a forest fire that the Morels respond with aggressive growth??


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ive always heard 2-3 yrs. Im thinkn bout takn a trip to mark twain national forest. They had a big fire 2 yrs ago


----------



## dhoffmorels (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, woodsman1,

Just wondered if you had any luck last year at MT national forest. Will be passing through from Kansas in a week or so, and didn't know if it was worth a look. Thanks!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

In the western burns it is the next season. Every year after is usually less. In Mo.who knows. One forest is coniferers, the other deciduous.


----------

